
Why edge cases matter for product success - d4nt
http://weared4.com/blog/why-edge-cases-matter/
======
wgx
>As is often the case, getting something that works 75% of the time isn’t too
hard. But getting to 90% takes a lot of effort. And making it to 98% is a real
nightmare.

Amen

